
Google AI and search chief John Giannandrea steps down - ExcelSaga
https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/02/google-ai-and-search-chief-john-giannandrea-steps-down/
======
bunchspoiler
"our understanding is that he will stay at Google"

My understanding is that they are mistaken.

